# Green Wing Series Two...



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

... is imminent!

Just saw a suitably barking teaser trailer.  Hurrah!

I love this programme - why is there no dvd of series 1 ffs!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait!
There is a dvd coming out soon, this month I think. Probably to coincide with the new series.
I need me some Guy Secretan action.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay! 

Loved that scene with thgirl and her pull along suitcases


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 5, 2006)

oooh, is that the programme with the dr called mac in it?

if it is, YAY!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

some pics:

















just cos i'm excited!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2006)

Mac?! Tut tut. 
Guy is the sexy one.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 5, 2006)

MAC MAC MAC


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> oooh, is that the programme with the dr called mac in it?
> 
> if it is, YAY!!!


mac is so hot!






just a leetle piccy...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh he's alright I suppose. For a ginger.
I didn't fancy him at all until he held Tamsin Grieg's hair back while she was sick in the toilet.
Now that's a real man.

Still, I'd rather shag Guy. (He has onion layers).


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2006)

Blimey, Channel 4 recommission a comedy show that is actually pretty good? Whatever next?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

Series One DVD out 3rd April.

woo hoo!


----------



## Miss Potter (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep and you can save £8 if you pre-order from Amazon


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Yep and you can save £8 if you pre-order from Amazon


bet you can get it cheaper than that...  i shall check


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2006)

£2 cheaper here, plus free postage.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2006)

Why has the second series taken so long?  It's been well over a year since the first series.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 8, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Why has the second series taken so long?  It's been well over a year since the first series.



Probably because there are loads of episodes, and they're almost an hour long IIRC, good quality stuff takes a while to write and perform.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2006)

Aye, and they improvise for weeks and then rewrite the scripts.
It's all good stuff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2006)

It's just not funny to me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ... is imminent!
> 
> Just saw a suitably barking teaser trailer.  Hurrah!
> 
> I love this programme - why is there no dvd of series 1 ffs!


What the hell is wong with you lot?

This is one of the shitest comedies ever. No laughs, shit style . crap.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What the hell is wong with you lot?
> 
> This is one of the shitest comedies ever. No laughs, shit style . crap.




I suppose you'd rather watch series 14 of My Hero?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2006)

No, just something that's funny. And not tooth-shatteringly annoying.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I suppose you'd rather watch series 14 of My Hero?


No, that's crap too, but just as crap as green wing.

Green Wing is CRAP. 


Pisses me off.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What the hell is wong with you lot?
> 
> This is one of the shitest comedies ever. No laughs, shit style . crap.



There's nothing wrong with us, you're the wrong'un.


----------



## girasol (Mar 8, 2006)

When? When?

I likes Green Wing!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with us, you're the wrong'un.




Fucking hell, I wondered why channel 4 insisted on stopping things like black books and peep show for shit like the IT crowd and green wing. 

Now I know.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2006)

They stopped showing Black Books because they stopped making it. And they haven't stopped showing Peep Show.

The first time I saw Green Wing I thought it was crap too. Then I gave it another go, and suddenly I became addicted. It just takes a little while to get under your skin, that's all, you have to put some effort in.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, I wondered why channel 4 insisted on stopping things like black books and peep show for shit like the IT crowd and green wing.
> 
> Now I know.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 8, 2006)

Black Books and Peep Show were very good altzo.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2006)

'Course they are!

I wish they _would_ make more Black Books.  

And, y'know, if you miss Tamsin Grieg, you can find her in GREEN WING.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2006)

I hated Black Books.

See you can't please all the people all the time.  Variety is the spice of life, etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2006)

Took me a while to get into it, but by the last few I loved it. Mac is cool. 

I have a weird thing for the Scottish one that was also in Bookgroup as well, Sue..


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I have a weird thing for the Scottish one that was also in Bookgroup as well, Sue..



She's a stone cold fox.
I want to be like her when I grow up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> 'Course they are!
> 
> I wish they _would_ make more Black Books.
> 
> And, y'know, if you miss Tamsin Grieg, you can find her in GREEN WING.



Being shit. Just makes me miss black books.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2006)

oooh - season one is being repeated at 11.55pm on ch 4 every night starting monday.  

too late for me (and i don't have a vcr) but this must mean the new series is imminent.

yay!


----------



## chio (Mar 16, 2006)

Are they going to stop saying it's "nearly ready" and tell us when it's on soon?!

(I'm assuming Friday nights, once they've got rid of that execrable Games.)


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Are they going to stop saying it's "nearly ready" and tell us when it's on soon?!
> 
> (I'm assuming Friday nights, once they've got rid of that execrable Games.)


has to be best guess...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2006)

First new episode is on Friday 31st March.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 16, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> First new episode is on Friday 31st March.


yay!

but also grrr!

am out that night, and away for a few days - i wonder if my bristol hosts have a vcr...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 17, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> First new episode is on Friday 31st March.


will have to set the video - we're going to see the mighty boosh that night


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I have a weird thing for the Scottish one that was also in Bookgroup as well, Sue..



shes in the acid house stories too, Irvine Welsh film, shes shaggin' some nutter in it lol


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 17, 2006)

This is the bestest thing ive heard this week !  


Car damage, pc blew up, and vac exploded !

but this makes me feel    ! !


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> shes in the acid house stories too, Irvine Welsh film, shes shaggin' some nutter in it lol



Yeah shes a right dirty bastard in Acid House, I fucking love her


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> will have to set the video - we're going to see the mighty boosh that night



Ooh, you lucky bint.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Yeah shes a right dirty bastard in Acid House, I fucking love her



Smashing


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oooh - season one is being repeated at 11.55pm on ch 4 every night starting monday.



11.05pm not 11.55pm


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2006)

Ms Ordinary said:
			
		

> 11.05pm not 11.55pm


monday 11.05
tuesday 11.05
wednesday 11.10
thursday 11.55
friday 11.40

silly me just checked a random day and thought the were all on at the same time...


----------



## TLA (Mar 20, 2006)

Green Wing is brilliant

Yay!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2006)

TLA said:
			
		

> Green Wing is brilliant
> 
> Yay!


<*hearts* TLA>


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 21, 2006)

After watching it last night, I forgot how funny it is.  I nearly pissed myself at one pont.  I remember it being good, but not that good.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 21, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> monday 11.05
> tuesday 11.05
> wednesday 11.10
> thursday 11.55
> ...



That's my weeks TV all planned out, ta

(Would've been cheesed off to tune in on Monday at 11.55, but you've saved me from nearly an hour of confusion on Thursday so you are now forgiven for your inefficient enthusiasm   )


----------



## JoePolitix (Mar 21, 2006)

I heart Green Wing


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 21, 2006)

im loving the repeats, forgot how fucking funny it is

and they are still teasing us with 'nearly ready' for second series....

anyone got any idea when its coming back?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 21, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> im loving the repeats, forgot how fucking funny it is
> 
> and they are still teasing us with 'nearly ready' for second series....
> 
> anyone got any idea when its coming back?


friday 31st - as has been posted...

tsk, lazy boy!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 21, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> friday 31st - as has been posted...
> 
> tsk, lazy boy!


lazy girl!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 22, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> lazy girl!


sorry - i thought piles gag - bound to be a bloke...  

i'm so prejudiced


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2006)

I've really tried not to look at this thread due to my utter hatred of green wing. 

I reading things where people are banging on and on about it and I wonder if I have been watching the same thing. 

I still somehow watched most of the last series, so tell me which where the funniest bits, you know laugh out loud, so I can maybe see what this shit is all about.


----------



## milesy (Mar 22, 2006)

yay!! another one that thinks the green wing is shite. it just makes me cringe when i watch it, it's just so dire.


----------



## girasol (Mar 22, 2006)

I whish they'd show the repeats at 10...   

11 is my bedtime.  

(yes, I know I could just tape it, but whenever I tape stuff I never seem to actually watch it...)


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 22, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> yay!! another one that thinks the green wing is shite. it just makes me cringe when i watch it, it's just so dire.




Count me in on this one as well, young milesy*!  It's profoundly unfunny excruciating bollocks.



* - and MK and Atomic S


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2006)

Might I just blow a rather loud raspberry at you few dissenters?
Thank you.
I hope I didn't get too much spit on you.


----------



## electric.avenue (Mar 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> oooh, is that the programme with the dr called mac in it?
> 
> if it is, YAY!!!



Yes, I think he's pretty phwoar too!    

Love Green Wing.


----------



## rosa (Mar 24, 2006)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> Yes, I think he's pretty phwoar too!
> 
> Love Green Wing.


Neither him nor Guy compare with the young radiology bloke. The one who buys his boss in the auction,then shouts 'I BOUGHT YOU! FOR 30P!'  in the middle of the restaurant


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 24, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> Neither him nor Guy compare with the young radiology bloke. The one who buys his boss in the auction,then shouts 'I BOUGHT YOU! FOR 30P!'  in the middle of the restaurant


thats the guy who was the temp in the office

last nights was a classic, with the nipple rubbing and the 'homo' on the tongue


----------



## rosa (Mar 24, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> thats the guy who was the temp in the office
> 
> last nights was a classic, with the nipple rubbing and the 'homo' on the tongue


What the fuck was that silver balloon thing he flew into his office? Not that i want to try something similar on my boss....


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2006)

The Dr Statham and blonde-doctor-homo-tongue (I don't know his bloody name) storyline is my favourite. I love the way it ends up.

By the by, Guy is definitely the sexiest one.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 24, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> What the fuck was that silver balloon thing he flew into his office? Not that i want to try something similar on my boss....


no idea! was like some sort of homophobic hovercraft!!!

gotta say they scottish HR person is my fave, fucking loon!


----------



## rosa (Mar 24, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> The Dr Statham and blonde-doctor-homo-tongue (I don't know his bloody name) storyline is my favourite. I love the way it ends up.
> 
> By the by, Guy is definitely the sexiest one.


3 words for you: Donkey from Shrek.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2006)

What EVAH.
(Poor Stephen Mangan.  )

Better than being a ginger old lady (Mac), or indeed, a vole.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2006)

"So you'll give me Mr Wanky with your finger in my back door, alright?"

 

One week, chaps.


----------



## chio (Mar 25, 2006)

I've not watched it in ages, and I've just caught a repeat - starting to wonder whether it's the same programme I found funny before?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2006)

It's crap but that bit with the coke on the cd case was fucking funny!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2006)

is scrubs better?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Scrubs is subtley different.

Green Wing is completely BARKING mad - and I love, LOVE,  LOVE  it.

And I love Mac too   

Awa' an shite, you people who cannot appreciate the pure genius of Green Wing


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 26, 2006)

I like Green Wing alot, and I don't know if it's just me, but the surreal bits don't really work for me, also the slow motion thing they use is irritating  

Mac is hot though.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2006)

I prefer the non surreal bits too, actually. But I don't mind them. It's an hour long, so there's still plenty of character and plot-y bits too.


----------



## madamv (Mar 26, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Scrubs is subtley different.
> 
> Green Wing is completely BARKING mad - and I love, LOVE,  LOVE  it.
> 
> ...




I'm with her ^     

Mac is the hottest bloke on telly atm


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 26, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> I'm with her ^
> 
> Mac is the hottest bloke on telly atm


you're not wrong

ok - can someone with a telly guide post up the times it's on this week, please.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 26, 2006)

11.05 Monday - Wednesday
12.25 Thursday 
9pm Friday - *the new series starts *


----------



## madamv (Mar 28, 2006)

Bump

Friday on Colin and Edith 1-3 on Radio 1 , they have Mac and Guy in....

Ooh cant wait to see the webcam pics  

*sloshes off*


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 29, 2006)

I've tried but failed to get into this show. The 'surreal' bits are just throwaway absurdities, it's like the script was the product of brainstorming, backslapping stoner students. And seeing the three guys interviewed on some drivelly T4 interlude the other day just made me think they were the three most smug and unfunny cunts I'd ever seen.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 29, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> I've tried but failed to get into this show. The 'surreal' bits are just throwaway absurdities, it's like the script was the product of brainstorming, backslapping stoner students. And seeing the three guys interviewed on some drivelly T4 interlude the other day just made me think they were the three most smug and unfunny cunts I'd ever seen.



I think it's one of those love it or loathe it things.  I think it's the funniest thing in years.

However, I just don't get The Office or Seinfield and many seem to think them the greatest comedies every written.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 29, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I think it's one of those love it or loathe it things.  I think it's the funniest thing in years.
> 
> However, I just don't get The Office or Seinfield and many seem to think them the greatest comedies every written.



Oddly, I wasn't crazy about The Office when it first came out. It just seemed like a cheap vehicle for Gervais' controversial social meanderings. But watching them again, I have to admit they're well crafted, brilliantly exectued slices of comedy. But Green Wing... I almost say 'wankers' out loud whenever I think of it. I guess there could be one sketch in there that could swing me completely but I just don't know if I can stomach a whole show to see if I'm right or not.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the thing. It seems to be one of those shows that get you on the second or third watch. And perhaps rightly, some people can't be arsed.
I hated it the first time I watched it, but was obsessed by the third episode.


----------



## JoePolitix (Mar 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> That's the thing. It seems to be one of those shows that get you on the second or third watch. And perhaps rightly, some people can't be arsed.
> I hated it the first time I watched it, but was obsessed by the third episode.



I really hated the adverts for it, but the first show I saw I loved. Everything about it is great - the scipts, the way it's filmed and the casting is down to a tee. The guest actors are great aswell last two repeats have seen Steve Merchant and "the actor" Kevin Eldon. Bring on Friday.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 29, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> I Bring on Friday.



Nice fin.
Thanks, I bought it on Ebay.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 29, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Oddly, I wasn't crazy about The Office when it first came out. It just seemed like a cheap vehicle for Gervais' controversial social meanderings. But watching them again, I have to admit they're well crafted, brilliantly exectued slices of comedy. But Green Wing... I almost say 'wankers' out loud whenever I think of it. *I guess there could be one sketch in there that could swing me completely * but I just don't know if I can stomach a whole show to see if I'm right or not.


  
you do know it isn't sketch comedy right?

it couldn't be further from sketch comedy...

part of the appeal is what happens to the charcters - it has quite a lot in common with something like _teachers_, really...


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2006)

Re. The Office, I thought it was quite good but overrated nontheless. I'd have prefered it if they'd have based it primarily around Tim rather than Brent.

And sample line from GW's first series;
Woman whilst clothes shopping: "What about a hoody? Have you got a hoody?"
Man with her: "Er no, I'm circumcised."


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> you do know it isn't sketch comedy right?
> 
> it couldn't be further from sketch comedy...
> 
> part of the appeal is what happens to the charcters - it has quite a lot in common with something like _teachers_, really...



 

I heard it was written by getting all the guys to improv and then they kinda cobble the skits together to give the impression of continuity. Aren't there 'sketches' in there?

I'll agree it does seem to have a fair bit in common with _Teachers_ - unfunny, overrated etc. 

I'm almost convinced to give the new series a go though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> That's the thing. It seems to be one of those shows that get you on the second or third watch. And perhaps rightly, some people can't be arsed.
> I hated it the first time I watched it, but was obsessed by the third episode.



I've watched the repeats the last couple of nights, didn't think much of the first one I saw, or the start of the second one, but quite liked the bit at the end with the slave auction and the dates afterwards. 

Maybe it is worth sticking with.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 30, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> I'll agree it does seem to have a fair bit in common with _Teachers_ - unfunny, overrated etc.



Wash your mouth out! 

Teachers was fantastic.  End of.


----------



## mich medals (Mar 30, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, I wondered why channel 4 insisted on stopping things like black books and peep show for shit like the IT crowd and green wing.
> 
> Now I know.


The IT crowd was funny, we need more of it.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have watched it most nights this week, and I have not laughed/chuckled/smiled once at it. It's utter, utter shite.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 30, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Wash your mouth out!
> 
> Teachers was fantastic.  End of.



Even after the small blessing that was Andrew Lincoln leaving, it got even more desperately predictable. It ended up like Friends, the characters were so stereotyped. So


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm still bitter that they killed off Kurt.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 30, 2006)

Teachers - shit but watchable.
Green Wing - desperately, desperately lame.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 30, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Teachers - shit but watchable.
> Green Wing - desperately, desperately lame.



You and El Sueno should be banned from the TV forum for blantently not knowing what you are talking about when it comes to quality TV.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep telling yourself that


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 30, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> You and El Sueno should be banned from the TV forum for blantently not knowing what you are talking about when it comes to quality TV.



May and I are the beacons of common sense shining into your pervy little porthole.


----------



## hektik (Mar 31, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> ....and "the actor" Kevin Eldon. Bring on Friday.



he lives nearby to me...i only know this because just after glastonbury a car was parked in a street near to my house, and it had one of those artist stickers in the front screen, and it actually gave the name as  "the actor kevin eldon"


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2006)

Saw the first episode of the second series last night -   and


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Saw the first episode of the second series last night -   and


you jammy fucker - although... i'm quite looking forward to watching it cozied up in bed - i have a bottle of champagne in the fridge and so will celebrate the beginning of my holiday with new green wingage and alcoholic stupor...


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 31, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> you jammy fucker - although... i'm quite looking forward to watching it cozied up in bed - i have a bottle of champagne in the fridge and so will celebrate the beginning of my holiday with new green wingage and alcoholic stupor...



Don't get me wrong I think Green Wing is brilliant, but does its return really merit a bottle of Champange?

It's good but not that good.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I think Green Wing is brilliant, but does its return really merit a bottle of Champange?
> 
> It's good but not that good.


the drink is to celebrate the holiday - green wing is just good timing.

but anyway - any occasion is occasion for champagne.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

oooh - it's lost nothing.

barking as ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Nice fin.
> Thanks, I bought it on Ebay.



how the hell did you do that ? i was watching the new show and the ' nice fin ' bit came on just as i was reading through this thread and the next post ( almost the second after the fin bit ) was yours ^^^^^^


am in in a time warp or something


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> how the hell did you do that ? i was watching the new show and the ' nice fin ' bit came on just as i was reading through this thread and the next post ( almost the second after the fin bit ) was yours ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> am in in a time warp or something


darling - twas in the trailers - he posted that two days ago.

btw - 


















*KITTEN!!!*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks spangle , i thought i was going a bit mad for a sec  

and.....














wikkid 5 macs as take that


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

BASTARDING BOLLOCKS IN HELL IF I WASN'T WANDERING AROUND MORRISONS ARGUING ABOUT THE FLIGHT TRAJECTORY OF A CHICKEN I WOULD OF SEEN THIS!!! FUCK SAKE HOW DID I FORGET?!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

>



Did I remind you this morning? Yes  

You are such a fuckwit


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

I know.

But chickens CAN fly


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2006)

was rather impressed , first time ive laughed out loud at the telly in ages    



off to more 4 now for  ' requiem of a dream  ' to fuck myself up again


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

oh how good was that - but so unfair.  mac can't still like emmie   

oh, oh - urban - what am i going to do for the next several fridays...? shurely i can't go out?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> But chickens CAN fly



Yes. Yes, they can. And it's still 'would have' too.

You do it deliberately, don't you?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh how good was that - but so unfair.  mac can't still like emmie
> 
> oh, oh - urban - what am i going to do for the next several fridays...? shurely i can't go out?



Come drinking like a fish thing with me tomorrow. Together we will consume enough alcohol to make us think that men across the pub look quite like Mac and hence are quite cute and fanciable 

You know it makes sense


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes, they can. And it's still 'would have' too.
> 
> You do it deliberately, don't you?



fuck off! tp was having a go at me about that this morning


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Come drinking like a fish thing with me tomorrow. Together we will consume enough alcohol to make us think that men across the pub look quite like Mac and hence are quite cute and fanciable
> 
> You know it makes sense


oh i shall be on pills and i have a sneaky suspicion i will be in the mood for misbehaviour


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> fuck off! tp was having a go at me about that this morning



We liaise, you know. Eventually, after a lot of hard work on our part and some on yours, we hope you'll be suitable for your launch to London society. 

Think 'My Fair Lady' for geordies


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2006)

Guy Secretan and Jerry Seinfeld; seperated at birth by another crazed doctor?












Top crazy bizarre stuff yet again. The cast really are astoundingly good.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> We liaise, you know. Eventually, after a lot of hard work on our part and some on yours, we hope you'll be suitable for your launch to London society.
> 
> Think 'My Fair Lady' for geordies



Check this out, an actual C&P email from my website:



> From: Jason (mobile) <jxxxxxxMailed-By: gmail.com
> To: xxxxxxxxx
> Date: 29-Mar-2006 02:00
> Subject: http://oxygenkiosk.net/contact.htm
> ...



BASTARDS


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2006)

I missed this  is it being repeated?


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh i shall be on pills and i have a sneaky suspicion i will be in the mood for misbehaviour


  

Good


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2006)

That kitten was flipping fantastic.
Guy was a bit rough with it though...

Wish I was that kitten.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 1, 2006)

How i laughed.   

Twas as hatstand and fabulous as ever. How can I last till next week?? HOW??? And how can Mac still think he's going out with that stupid floss Emmie? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

My daddy died


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 1, 2006)

sue white has to have mac's baby - twill be a fab storyline...  

how much did i love mac's dream sequences?

yummm


----------



## jasoon (Apr 1, 2006)

Its boring and not funny and poorly written, just like the 1st series


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2006)

You're right! We're all idiots! how foolish I feel.


I wish they'd shown Mac's Take That fantasy for a bit longer. The Sparks one was pretty good though.


----------



## jasoon (Apr 1, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> You're right! We're all idiots! how foolish I feel.
> 
> 
> .



eh are you referring to me?  When did I mention this?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2006)

jasoon said:
			
		

> eh are you referring to me?  When did I mention this?



  You didn't. I was just being facetious.

I just sometimes don't understand why people bother posting on a thread about a TV show or band etc, just to say "it's rubbish".

BUT, I do it all the time myself, so as well as facetious I'm also being a hypocrite.

: )


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 1, 2006)

jasoon said:
			
		

> Its boring and not funny and poorly written, just like the 1st series



You forgot pretentious and self-indulgent. Mark Heap and the flies was the only funny bit IMHO.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I missed this  is it being repeated?


me too, I forgot to set the video


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2006)

It's bound to be on E4, E4+1, More4 or More4 with knobs on.

I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 1, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> me too, I forgot to set the video


tis on tonight at about 11.35 iirc

edit - for trashy's benefit - tis on regualr channel 4


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> tis on tonight at about 11.35 iirc
> 
> edit - for trashy's benefit - tis on regualr channel 4



Yes but I've already seen it


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2006)

excellent, cheers spangle and trashy


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 1, 2006)

Bonkers as ever.  What I like though is that it doesn't cross the line into just being stupid, childish or just too weird.  It just keeps a nice WTF? level all the way through.

Nice to see the second series hasn't dipped.  That Scottish HR woman is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> tis on tonight at about 11.35 iirc
> 
> edit - for trashy's benefit - tis on regualr channel 4


 but I'll be out and my video doesn't record... not seen any listings on the more4..etc, but will go check them out.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> but I'll be out and my video doesn't record... not seen any listings on the more4..etc, but will go check them out.



Mine does though - would you like me to tape it for you?


----------



## binka (Apr 1, 2006)

thought it was pretty crap, should have edited it down to 30 minutes and got rid of all the shite.


----------



## foamy (Apr 1, 2006)

me too, we stopped watching it half way through. (and put on the mighty boosh   )

i have tried really hard to get into it but it just hasnt clicked...


----------



## binka (Apr 1, 2006)

also, surreal doesnt mean its funny. like that spoons rubbish that was also on c4, just cos its weird it doesnt mean it will make good comedy. 

trying too hard, remind me of a group of 6th form drama students from highschool. far too smug and up their own arses. 

i think it could be decent if it was cut down to 30 minutes and made moe of a traditional sitcom rather than a series of [mostly] lame sketches.

[edit - the other program im thinking of wasnt spoons, i think it was on bbc3 this year, trying to track down what it was called]
[2nd edit - it was tittybangbang (which was dreadful)]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2006)

What a load of shit. Why does anyone like this? Is it just there to make beauty and the geek look good?


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 1, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> [2nd edit - it was tittybangbang (which was dreadful)]



Tittybangbang was so bad it made Green Wing look like The Day Today. British TV comedy really isn't very good at the moment is it?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 2, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Nice to see the second series hasn't dipped.  That Scottish HR woman is fucking brilliant.



yup agreed, it's the female characters that really seal the show for me, there's been criticism that it's just written by a load of stoner students but those characters have rarely been portrayed as comic figures and brilliantly acted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2006)

Are you on drugs?


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Are you on drugs?



Are you offering?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's a leaflet about dealing with difficult people. NOW FUCK OFF.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 3, 2006)

Green Wing is fucking excellent.  Prbably been said (ain't read the whole thread), but it nicely combines sketch show editing with a quite traditional sitcom structure. Guess it really works cos of the directing and the acting - doubt that the script is very funny on the page.

And Dr Statham    - a Basil Fawlty for the 21st Century (and one with the added bonus of not being played by John Cleese...).  The scary Scottish administrator (hospital manager?) is excellent too.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Series one on dvd should be dropping through my postbox tomorrow. I know I watched the repeats over the last couple of weeks but i do love it so.

And I love Dr Mac too


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Series one on dvd should be dropping through my postbox tomorrow. I know I watched the repeats over the last couple of weeks but i do love it so.
> 
> And I love Dr Mac too


mine came in the post yesterday...

i'm a happy girlie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> mine came in the post yesterday...
> 
> i'm a happy girlie


Not you as well. 

Now I am definitely a 12 year old girl from Cardiff.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

well I finally got to watch it last night, and I just hope that it'll pick up now mac's out of his coma, didn't really chortle much at all sadly.


----------



## binka (Apr 3, 2006)

adam and joe were laying into it a bit on xfm on saturday


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> adam and joe were laying into it a bit on xfm on saturday



It does divide people quite starkly I think – you either love it or hate it. Right now, I'm very much in the latter camp I'm afraid.


----------



## binka (Apr 3, 2006)

first series wasnt so bad, in fact when they repeated it the other week i thought one of the episodes was very good (second last i think?) shame they seem to believe their own hype and the smugness of it coming out of my television nearly made me sick.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 3, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> adam and joe were laying into it a bit on xfm on saturday



Who?  And on London's most listened to station too.  Blimey, I bet the people from Green Wing must be really hurt by that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Who?  And on London's most listened to station too.  Blimey, I bet the people from Green Wing must be really hurt by that.


They said a TV show I was on a few years ago was crap too and that I looked like Mr potato head. I was hurt, but they were right about that and they are right about green wing too. 

I aggree with Binka, the smugness is umbearable.


----------



## milesy (Apr 3, 2006)

i watched it last night. utter crap. they only seem to have half a programme's worth of material and pad it out with stupid slow-motion bits and fucking annoying musical interludes.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 3, 2006)

i enjoyed it and frankly i could watch Dr Mac all day long  Also i want to see how much madder sue can get as well as how many more hamsters can that daftie pregnant lady get in her shoes


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 3, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> as well as how many more hamsters can that daftie pregnant lady get in her shoes



I'll just put it in the shredder.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 3, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I'll just put it in the shredder.




Yeah i like that HR girl as well


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2006)

i like all the office girls - they are truly fab.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 3, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i like all the office girls - they are truly fab.




Tis true they would be a bonus to any work place


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with dividing opinion. I love both Marmite and Harry Hill, both individually and together.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2006)

so i'm watching spaced on dvd - and wondering how exactly mark heap has managed to shrink at least 6 inches between the two shows...


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 4, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> so i'm watching spaced on dvd - and wondering how exactly mark heap has managed to shrink at least 6 inches between the two shows...



Where exactly has he shrunk 6 inches?  That's quite a lot for a bloke to lose.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Where exactly has he shrunk 6 inches?  That's quite a lot for a bloke to lose.


in height, dutty PO...

in spaced he seems very tall - but i assume it's because simon pegg and jessica stevenson are very short whereas julian rhind-tutt and tamsin greig are very very tall...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

I've only ever seen a few minutes of this - seemed fairly amusing, and it's got some decent actors in it...but I wish they'd give over with that pretentious slow/fast/slow motion shit. Listen up - in ten years' time It. Will. Just. Look. Fucking. Daft.

And the same goes for 'Hustle'.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 4, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> so i'm watching spaced on dvd - and wondering how exactly mark heap has managed to shrink at least 6 inches between the two shows...




What i find really odd is that i totally fancied Brian Topp in Spaced which obviously people thought was weird and he looks so different in Green wing that i cant remember why i fancied him so much 5 years ago???


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> What i find really odd is that i totally fancied Brian Topp in Spaced which obviously people thought was weird and he looks so different in Green wing that i cant remember why i fancied him so much 5 years ago???


thank goodness - i thought it was just me that had a bit of a thing for Brian...  x1000000000000


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 4, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> thank goodness - i thought it was just me that had a bit of a thing for Brian...  x1000000000000




Nope i have always found Brian very attractive, its the mad artist thing and the way Mr Heap moves his body too i think   Glad you fancy him too spangley  

I think that the lady who plays joanna lives near brixton, anyone know if thats true or i just imagined her getting on the number 2??


----------



## zoooo (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never fancied any of his characters in the slightest, but when being himself, Mark Heap is surprisingly attractive!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> in spaced he seems very tall - but i assume it's because simon pegg and jessica stevenson are very short whereas julian rhind-tutt and tamsin greig are very very tall...



Simon Pegg - small but perfectly formed.

And sign me up as another Brian admirer *droooooooool* He's perfectly balanced between dirty sex god and cute limping puppy   

Someone please put a lock on my Spaced DVD.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 4, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> And sign me up as another Brian admirer *droooooooool* He's perfectly balanced between dirty sex god and cute limping puppy .




Genius!! Thats a brilliant way to describe him


----------



## rosa (Apr 7, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Guy Secretan and Jerry Seinfeld; seperated at birth by another crazed doctor?


i've been trying to work out who he looks like since the start of the first series! Thank you for putting me out of my misery.

Going into NHS employee pedant mode....
-wouldn't someone in a coma be on ventilation and be wired up to all manner of drips,feeding tubes etc?
-wouldn't they have to shave off his "lion's mane" if he really had a 'broken head'?
-the security tends to be pretty tight on ITU,wouldn't you be stopped from taking in a kitten and a gun?  
-and the nurses would definitely intervene if you wanked off a patient   

i only ask cos Green Wing tends to be more realistic than Holby City/Casualty etc-sorry if you're due to have surgery but yes,the anaesthetist may well attach a glove to a tube and inflate it by farting while you're on the table.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2006)

ok - i need someone to help me.

I need someone to record this tonight for me cos i'm out tonight and tommorrow.  

And if it's on video i need them to invite me round to watch it, cos i haven't got a vcr. - 

but if anyone has the ability to record onto dvd, that'd be ace and i'd pay for the dvd and the postage, because i really cant bear the thought of missing this...  x1000000000000000


----------



## milesy (Apr 7, 2006)

i'd do it but my video recorder has a built in quality control device and will shut down the minute the programme starts.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i'd do it but my video recorder has a built in quality control device and will shut down the minute the programme starts.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

I assume you can't download? The episodes go up on uknova straight away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

If no-on can sort it this weekend, I could get you a DVD of it - you might not get it till after the 3rd episode though cos of all the bank holidays next week


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2006)

hey spangle , should be able to do it for you , got myself a dvd recorder at xmas but havent tested it yet   


this seems like the perfect time to try


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> i only ask cos Green Wing tends to be more realistic than Holby City/Casualty etc-sorry if you're due to have surgery but yes,the anaesthetist may well attach a glove to a tube and inflate it by farting while you're on the table.



I'm sure they like a bit of realism. But I think the comedy part comes above that in most cases!

I loved that kitten.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I assume you can't download? The episodes go up on uknova straight away.


you have to join uk nova first, don't you?  i heard they weren't letting people join...i'll have a looky - cos that would be ideal, obviously...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, you do have to join. They are a bit annoying with the random not-letting-people-join periods.


----------



## rosa (Apr 7, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I'm sure they like a bit of realism. But I think the comedy part comes above that in most cases.


Well,obviously.Truer to life than the BMA would like to admit though.Apparently the scene in No Angels where they forget to do a patient's obs for hours and she dies,so they put her in a warm bath so the doctor won't realise she's been dead for ages,is based on a real life incident.  

'You brought in a replica cat?'


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

I do love how all doctors seem to be saying Green Wing is the most realistic of all the medical TV dramas. Scary stuff! But it does make me want to work in a hospital.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> hey spangle , should be able to do it for you , got myself a dvd recorder at xmas but havent tested it yet
> 
> 
> this seems like the perfect time to try


you, my love - are a shiny star (cos uknova won't let me join and anyway i dont understand a word on the site...)

pm on its way.


----------



## rosa (Apr 7, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> But it does make me want to work in a hospital.


Nooooooooooo! Don't do it! It's too late for me,save yourself!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

Aw. But do you mean to say the corridors aren't filled with Guy and Mac lookalikes? My dreams, shattered.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 7, 2006)

Spangles if the lovely ruffneck  is unable to do it then let me know and i can video it and you can come up and watch it here, tea provided too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2006)

do it anyway shells


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 7, 2006)

*switches on Channel 4 in anticipation for the next episode*

*notices it's only 4:10pm*

*waits*


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 7, 2006)

*turns off telly and makes plans for the evening*

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 7, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> *turns off telly and makes plans for the evening*
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.



Ah, you have what's know round these parts as a life.

Must get myself one of those one day. Untill then roll on 9pm!


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 7, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Ah, you have what's know round these parts as a life.



Not really, I just cannae stands that C4 smugfest... I'll probably end up traipsing around the block in the rain cursing under my breath like some bothersome vagrant.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 7, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> do it anyway shells




ok my little ball of fluff will do


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 7, 2006)

"I could draw an accurate diagram of her labia with a Spirograph"



So glad this is back


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 8, 2006)

Nlogax said:
			
		

> "I could draw an accurate diagram of her labia with a Spirograph"
> 
> 
> 
> So glad this is back




yep genius and i have taped it for spangles


----------



## aurora green (Apr 8, 2006)

It was so funny last night, I really did laugh out loud, specially when she had him on conference call....  
So much better than last weeks. A real gem.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 8, 2006)

it was terrible. I thought some of the first series was funny when I first saw it, but on second viewing last week [or whenever it was] I realised it was toss. This new series is far worse.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 8, 2006)

do other programme-specific threads have people coming in this regularly to have a go  

anyway, thanks shells - if ruffneck23 hasn't been mission successful, i'll arrange to come and watch it.


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> do other programme-specific threads have people coming in this regularly to have a go



Yes - more often then not they do.

Missed this last night, whens the repeat?

And is it just me or does anyone else think the mousey lass with curly hair is _really_ hot?


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 8, 2006)

Loved this week's episode.

Favourite lines: 

"Everyone knows buses are mobile asylums"

"There's a green eyed monster in your stony pants".


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 8, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> And is it just me or does anyone else think the mousey lass with curly hair is _really_ hot?



Which one? The one who sits in front of Joanna's office is superhot.


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2006)

The really quiet one going out with Martin.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 8, 2006)

no.


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2006)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> no.



Fair enough


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 9, 2006)

I watched Green Wing for the very first time this time round. 

I consider myself to have a very broad taste in comedy...but this I have to admit was total fucking shite!

What is all the fuss about


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we had a thread for people who hated it and a separate one for people with taste.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 10, 2006)

Random Fact - Sue(slightly nutty scottish HR type women who's obsessed with Mac,  "You cant eat that.......your too fat!") is Married to Miles from This Life(Can't remember his real name) in real life!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Random Fact - Sue(slightly nutty scottish HR type women who's obsessed with Mac,  "You cant eat that.......your too fat!") is Married to Miles from This Life(Can't remember his real name) in real life!


jack davenport

that's a very cool bit of trivia.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't decide who out of the two I'm jealous of in that partnership...


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2006)

I really fancy tamsin grieg.  

is that bad?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2006)

No way, I fancy her too.
As much as a straight girl can.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry zoooo, upon reading this thread as a straight bloke I have found myself wondering who I'd rather shag out of Guy and Mac (it seems to vary for what it's worth).


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yay!
If you decide on Guy, I'd very much like to watch.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yay!
> If you decide on Guy, I'd very much like to watch.


wrongun.

if you decide on mac, i'll fight you for him, though...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2006)

Guy would so obviously be better in bed...
::grumble::


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Guy would so obviously be better in bed...
> ::grumble::


euww, clearly not - the man wears shorty dressing gowns


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2006)

As do all the most stylish men!

Hmm. I haven't even persuaded myself, there.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2006)

> Yay!
> If you decide on Guy, I'd very much like to watch.


I think that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me on U75, although my actual lack of homosexuality might limit any action on my part so to speak.


----------



## rosa (Apr 13, 2006)

Guy and Mac listing their top 5 attributes in a woman was a chilling insight into the male psyche.

"number one-bendy!"

_Bendy?_


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 13, 2006)

_Flexible_....for amusing sexy-type activity innit


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2006)

Everything horrible Guy says makes him sexier.
I'm quite bendy! And my cellar is fresh as a daisy.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 13, 2006)

Can I play this game?  Seeing as I am already gay, I have to pick a female.

I'd go for the scottish HR woman - what a body (did you see her last week jogging in the canteen?)

Phwor, I think is the correct word.

(Bit OT but I genuinely would go for Sarah Beeny from Property Ladder - I am straight curious when it comes to her globes of wonder)


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I'd go for the scottish HR woman - what a body (did you see her last week jogging in the canteen?)


Hee! 
_You can't eat that, you're far too fat_.

But, who would you choose, boy-wise?


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 13, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Hee!
> _You can't eat that, you're far too fat_.
> 
> But, who would you choose, boy-wise?



I not really taken with any of them but if I had to choose it would be that one who keeps winding the radiologist up.

(I am useless with names!)


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2006)

Boyce! (I think...)
Yes, he is a sexy boy.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Mac.

He's mine


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 14, 2006)

my daughter met Mac, Guy and Boyce at Virgin Megastore on Weds, they were very nice by all accounts and she's got some lovely pics of herself with them   

Have spent all day watching series 1 - sad I know but what the hell, I needed a lazy day


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2006)

ok - dormant for a couple of weeks so, from last week (where the last 1/4, was the funniest thing i've ever seen):

"doctor statham's eating the patient!"

"doctor statham has a gall bladder in his mouth!"

and "leave them, Mr Boyce - they've probably got chlamydia"

just fabulous.

love

it


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2006)

while from this week...

oh my god...  when mac kissed her...  

blimey!

and...

but...

then...

.... Mackenzie     

please tell me she's hired him!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2006)

*No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*fucking, no!

You stupid, stupid cow!*

(i might be a *bit* drunk  )


----------



## aurora green (Apr 28, 2006)

It's awful eh? 
Where did that woman and Macs' kid come from? I missed last weeks...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2006)

Good god.   
I have never wanted Guy more.
And I didn't think that was possible.
Gah.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 28, 2006)

My brother used to work in the hospital that green wing is filmed in.  He saw me watching last week's episode on my computer, and he said he knew the staircase, cafeteria and car park


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

ohmigodohmigodohmigodohmigodohmigod    

Mac kissed Caroline (I swooned, and didn't imagine it was me at all, no, not for a second   )

But then Holly says the kid is his!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The lying little minx never had an abortion at all   

and then Caroline kissed Guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*goes for lie down in a darkened room with a cold flannel over eyes*


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It's awful eh?
> Where did that woman and Macs' kid come from? I missed last weeks...


she is, to quote series one "Holly-the-Baby-Killer"

Mac's ex fiance who he split up with and she was supposed to have aborted their child - can't remember if that's why they split up - but Mac wanted the baby.  She was married and working in america - but she's come back because she realises she still loves Mac.  

And she has this boychild - of the right age - with beautiful strawberry blonde hair - called Mackenzie   

And i only hope she's somehow hired him (like a pig in a lift) - to try and win Mac back.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry but that kid's hair was dyed.  He's not mac's bubba at all. Holly can fuck off back to her fluffy bunny cutsie world and leave Caroline & Mac alone

Apparently next ep Caroline goes on a date with the chap she met at the vending machine


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Sorry but that kid's hair was dyed.  He's not mac's bubba at all. Holly can fuck off back to her fluffy bunny cutsie world and leave Caroline & Mac alone
> 
> Apparently next ep Caroline goes on a date with the chap she met at the vending machine


ooh - now he's cute.  he used to be in smack the pony (which of course makes me think of that bitch Holly again)

but she has to end up with mac.  hmmm... it's distressing me.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 29, 2006)

How funny was Stratham in his election car following the old bloke?

"RESPONSE!  RESPONSE!  YOU! YOU! YOU! RESPONSE!"


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 30, 2006)

If anyone has episode 1 of series 2, I'd really love a copy!  I've got episodes 2-4 so far.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 30, 2006)

Sue White, what a women


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

"Simba! She's taken your daddy's nose!" and then she snogs the clay head of Mac  

The woman is barking - could another child of Mac's be making an appearance later in the series???

Caroline - pissed slut. Tsk, tsk. But easily done it has to be said.

And hurrah for Lyndon and Harriet  (not that I'm condoning extramarital affars but her husband doesn't exist, so it's ok)


----------



## treefrog (Apr 30, 2006)

Poor Caroline 

Is it me or is it getting a bit too drama-esque? I want more surrealist oddness!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 30, 2006)

Ooh no, I love the drama. 
I've been waiting with bated breath for them to give beauteous Guy some deep inner layers and finally they've done it! (Although they were looming quietly last series.)


----------



## madamv (Apr 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> *No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *fucking, no!
> ...



That way my words this afternoon watching my recording..... (not drunk though  )

I cant believe it.

Should I admit here that the sight of Mac and Caroline snogging found me shoving my hand down my knickers?   

No?   Oh,  OK then.  But fuck me, he is so fucking horny....


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 30, 2006)

I love Caroline


----------



## spanglechick (May 1, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I love Caroline


Xan, honey - I have ep 1 on dvd, as sorted for me by Mr Ruffneck.  When are you coming out to play next?


----------



## chio (May 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I love Caroline



Is it wrong to prefer Holly?


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to prefer Holly?


yes

holly is eeeeeevil


----------



## rosa (May 2, 2006)

> Should I admit here that the sight of Mac and Caroline snogging found me shoving my hand down my knickers?


Fucking hell, information overload   
Surely that kid's just a scam,surely not even Holly would be stupid enough to call her child Mackenzie McCartney.
i thought the highlight was Harriet and Lyndon getting it on.Ahhhhh,how lovely.Looking forward to Joanne's reaction.


----------



## equationgirl (May 2, 2006)

She'll blow a gasket when she found out  

I thought the scene with the acupuncture needles was brilliant.


----------



## Xanadu (May 2, 2006)

After watching the last episode, I think I love Holly. 

I've got a soft spot for Karen too


----------



## Xanadu (May 2, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Xan, honey - I have ep 1 on dvd, as sorted for me by Mr Ruffneck.  When are you coming out to play next?



I'll be at friday's north london drinks, and I'll try to be at the deep south drinks next week (though that's looking unlikely).


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'll be at friday's north london drinks, and I'll try to be at the deep south drinks next week (though that's looking unlikely).


nope not doing north london.  are you desperate, or can it wait?


----------



## Xanadu (May 2, 2006)

Desperate is my middle name 

I can wait for green wing though 

Thank you!


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2006)

Channel 4 are dickheads though for sticking just about their only good current comedy opposite HIGNFY on BBC1 aren't they? Thus I have to wait until Sunday evening to watch GW.


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2006)

the new series of green wing started before HIGNFY

to start with it was up against "Hustle"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Channel 4 are dickheads though for sticking just about their only good current comedy opposite HIGNFY on BBC1 aren't they? Thus I have to wait until Sunday evening to watch GW.


Why don't you tape it?


----------



## Dubversion (May 3, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Channel 4 are dickheads though for sticking just about their only good current comedy opposite HIGNFY on BBC1 aren't they? Thus I have to wait until Sunday evening to watch GW.




surely for 'dickheads' read 'doing their best to justify their remit by competing for ratings during one of the week's most crucial viewing periods?'

and they repeat HIGNFY as well


----------



## chio (May 3, 2006)

HIGNFY has been a bit pants this past couple of weeks anyway - started off watching it on Friday and Green Wing on Sunday but I've switched to Green Wing on Friday now.


----------



## Dubversion (May 3, 2006)

true - i really like Sean Lock but it seemed really tired.


----------



## rosa (May 3, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Sue White, what a women


Her and Dr Statham make a great double act.

"I will respond...but only in the language of a crow."


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2006)

I watch HIGNFY and the repeat of GW because the latter's not so topical. And it's still required viewing. I know GW was on before but I don't know, they could drop some Friends, Will & Grace or OC instead couldn't they?


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2006)

Oh I can't tape it due to the somewhat crucial factor of not having a tape recorder.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2006)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh I can't tape it due to the somewhat crucial factor of not having a tape recorder.


Get yourself a PVR then - it will change your TV watching life!


----------



## PacificOcean (May 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Get yourself a PVR then - it will change your TV watching life!



I thought about getting Sky+ myself, then realised that I struggle to find anything to watch as it is, let alone worry about things clashing.

While I am here: Green Wing rocks!


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

mac looks all sad about caroline - she's a silly, silly girl...


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

he shouldn't have accepted her offer!  he should have said that he loves her.

(although the psych blokie is very hot )


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> (although the psych blokie is very hot )



he wears a _hairband_


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> he wears a _hairband_


and *despite *this heinous crime to satorial competence, still manages to be hot (tbf, i've had a thing about this particular actor for years...)


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> and *depite *this heinous crime to satorial competence, still manages to be hot (tbf, i've had a thing about this particular actor for years...)





He looks a bit like Johnny Depp to me. But I haven't got my glasses on


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

oh - harriet's farewll speech to lyndon was sooooooooo beautiful


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh - harriet's farewll speech to lyndon was sooooooooo beautiful



I fancy lyndon. 

That psychiatrist bloke said par-sta. I've gone off him


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

doesn't matter anymore.

doctor statham just murdered a green-painted dwarf with a stuffed heron.

they're going to burn his dwarfish body in the incinerator.

i *heart* green wing


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

... and then guy impaled the psych blokie with a well aimed penknife... 

and caroline let him drive!

love it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

holly is eeevil.


----------



## Balbi (May 5, 2006)

keys, mounties and _that bitch deleted the fucking message!_  

first one ive watched of this series tbh, but very good


----------



## treefrog (May 5, 2006)

The penknife!  sweet jeeezus!

I was feeling a bit sorry for Guy up until then (though I'd lost a bit of sympathy for pasta-boy after the tamagotchi incident)

Holly must die! 

"Salmon swim upriver to spawn"

NEEEEEEEEEEERK

"You are forbidden to discuss spawn"


----------



## JoePolitix (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i *heart* green wing



So do I, but I was disapointed with tonights episode. Thought some of the jokes weren't too hot - "Mr Twat" - come on - not exactly the usual level of GW subtlety and wit imho.

Alan Statham wasn't as good as usual and the killing the dwalf thing didn't amuse me. 

Also was it really in Caroline's nature as a surgen to put a man with knife stuck in his head in a car to drive?    

It kinda feels like there's just too many characters now - Holly, the kid, the shrink, martin's dad etc.

On the plus side - two great scenes were Guy with the keyboard and Sue Whites "fuck off" sign was classic aswell.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Also was it really in Caroline's nature as a surgen to put a man with knife stuck in his head in a car to drive?



I think it's always been silly, and unreal, so it does work. There are possibly too many characters now though. 

I loved Sue and Caroline's bonding moment!

Guy loooooves her.   Aw.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 5, 2006)

As a dye-in-the-wool Green Wing fan, I must say tonights wasn't very funny (apart from Sue's car honk button)


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> As a dye-in-the-wool Green Wing fan, I must say tonights wasn't very funny (apart from Sue's car honk button)



Not one of the best but I did like Guy's rapping too


----------



## PacificOcean (May 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Not one of the best but I did like Guy's rapping too



Despite being one of the shitter episodes, still light years ahead of anything you would see on BBC1 or ITV1.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 5, 2006)

oh there were so many laugh out loud moments tonight:
- the pen knife in the head
- Sue White's buzzer - and even better, the Fuck Off dot matrix sign
- Dr Statham, in the consulting room, with the stuffed heron (Green Wing Cluedo)
- Guy's organs

But it was sad in parts as well. Holly can fuck off the evil meddlesome bitch


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2006)

"Thank you for making it easy"

Ouch.


----------



## chio (May 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> holly is eeevil.



holly is sweetness and sunshine and butterflies and everything i go against in life - but she's still fab


----------



## Sirena (May 7, 2006)

I've tried and I've troed and I've troed but I think the whole thing is mannered doo doo: trying far too hard to be real humour...


----------



## Xanadu (May 7, 2006)

I *heart* holly   




			
				trashpony said:
			
		

> he wears a _hairband_



he kinda looks like Lord Camomile


----------



## chio (May 7, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> he kinda looks like Lord Camomile


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2006)

Guy's little musical numbers in the operating theatre about Mac's hair were the first time in a while that TV has made me laugh so much I've been in pain. Stephen Magnan is a comedy actor with few peers currently.


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I *heart* holly
> 
> 
> 
> he kinda looks like Lord Camomile


she has eeeevilly deluded you.

(and who the fuck is lord camomile?)


----------



## Balbi (May 7, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> she has eeeevilly deluded you.
> 
> (and who the fuck is lord camomile?)



old skool poster  nice hair though


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 11, 2006)

I've been watching this and I love it.

The characters crack me up and move me. I love Guy Secretaire, he's hilarious! My fav moments are when he did his community service ("I'm a por'a, I push fings aarrraaaaahhhnnd"   and the bit last week with the keyboard  )

Me and Pika were genuinely upset when Caroline suggested that Mac should do the fathery thing and it was all quiet and sad and  

Dr. Statham is such a dick but a funny one and I love the actor Mark Heap anyway.

I hate Holly! GGrrr (I told Pikachu to sort me out if I ever became like that)

That woman, Joanna or summat, she's hilarious, always swearing and sour faced (Tipex in her eyes! haha) and I fookin' love Sue, she's unbelievably crackers, she kind of reminds me of me...

Anyway, everyone in our household loves Green Wing and despite what others have said here I thought last week's episode was hilarious (I've watched Guy's keyboard rapping bit 3 times now  )


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2006)

Here here!



(or indeed hear hear. Hmm..... Am suddenly brainless.)


----------



## PacificOcean (May 11, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Here here!
> 
> 
> 
> (or indeed hear hear. Hmm..... Am suddenly brainless.)



I always get confused on that point too.

Did anyone see Sue from Green Wing in that really unfunny Scottish comedy about the police force?  Feel the Force I think it was called.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2006)

Yes! The show was complete rubbish. But she still managed to be funny in it. I might even watch it again.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 11, 2006)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Anyway, everyone in our household loves Green Wing and despite what others have said here I thought last week's episode was hilarious (I've watched Guy's keyboard rapping bit 3 times now  )



SNAP!!! "break it down now...."


----------



## Miss Potter (May 12, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Sorry but that kid's hair was dyed.



told ya


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2006)

Yeah! The lying bitch has gone! Hurrah for Sue.

And poor Guy.   They'd better give him a happy ending.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 13, 2006)

if it's true they're doing a Christmas special, that would be on about 9 months after this series first aired  

nah they HAVE to give Mac and Caroline their happy ever after.

Hands up who felt ever so slightly sorry for Guy last night?


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 13, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Hands up who felt ever so slightly sorry for Guy last night?



Me! I love Guy even if he is an idiot


----------



## Balbi (May 13, 2006)

..."twat twine....?"...  

when mac and caroline were about to kiss I was shouting at the TV  

"can i talk to the growler...."   

heh


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2006)

Oh my god a Christmas special!!!
Pleeeease let it be true.

I always feel sorry for Guy for I love him. But over the last few episodes they've definitely been pulling the feel sorry for Guy strings.


----------



## jms (May 13, 2006)

I used to think Green Wing was crap. However, Mark Heap has now proven that it is undoubtedly not crap. The whole falling over thing in the radiology room.. and coffee enama..


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2006)

Sue White pregnant with Mac's stolen sperm!!!! EEEEEEKK!!!!

I'm glad Holly is gone.

And Mac and Caroline ALMOST kissed...sigh.

But the funniest thing was watching Guy's face after eating the 'special dish' in the cafeteria  

Last episode next week


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> I used to think Green Wing was crap. However, Mark Heap has now proven that it is undoubtedly not crap. The whole falling over thing in the radiology room.. and coffee enama..


The coffee enema was hysterical and unsettling.


----------



## lemontop (May 14, 2006)

I'm really struggling to keep watching this series of Green Wing. Loved the first series and watched it numerous times but am just not getting this series. Although there are several laugh out loud very funny moments in each episode it's become more of a bloody soap opera than a comedy show.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2006)

I'm loving it!


----------



## loud 1 (May 14, 2006)

i came to this late,its fookin funny!!!

gonna have a first season marathon me tinks.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 14, 2006)

Statham's breakdown was tremendous; "I can't breathe, I can't sleep, I can't think, I can't swim...."


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2006)

What about the table tennis balls love scene?

Nutter.


----------



## equationgirl (May 14, 2006)

That was genius indeed - Dr Statham in too-tight white sports gear was a sight to behold  

And as for the ping pong balls down her jumper.....!!!!!!


----------



## Nlogax (May 14, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> That was genius indeed - Dr Statham in too-tight white sports gear was a sight to behold
> 
> And as for the ping pong balls down her jumper.....!!!!!!



Best. Show. Ever.

(if you don't count Spaced or Black Books, etc etc   )


----------



## Juice Terry (May 14, 2006)

fanny rope


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2006)

fresi*a*... the flower!

best episode of this series? could be...

if only for sue white's appearence through the table, and her baby strapped to the outside - or the boot stretcher - or the squashed shoes - or the ping pong balls (he actually caught that in his mouth!) - or the cream-cake-clean-up - or the sleepy potions - or...


----------



## rosa (May 15, 2006)

Boyce in a nurse's uniform was quite a treat wasn't it? Phwoar.


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2006)

Hee. It did seem to bring out something extra in the boy.

And I liked The Lynden and man-with-hairband kiss. Although they could have tried a _bit_ harder.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 19, 2006)

bumpity bump

last one tonight - what's going to happen? I only know what the TV guides say, i.e. Mac, Guy & Fartin have a proposition for Caroline, and Alan and Joanna flip over herongate...


----------



## equationgirl (May 19, 2006)

*rubs hands expectantly*

I won't be seeing it until I get home tonight after work.

Guy proposes marriage to Caroline? Mac proposes? Martin proposes?

I'll be looing forward to seeing Statham-Clore explosions, that's for sure


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

i can't believe it's over so soon!  

why didn't i get someone to dvd-r the whole series?  how will i cope?


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2006)

The DVD doesn't come out until October. 

I will die
Without Guy
Why oh why
Watch me cry

Yeah. Or get my Fridays back.

Woo!


----------



## The Boy (May 19, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i can't believe it's over so soon!
> 
> why didn't i get someone to dvd-r the whole series?  how will i cope?



All the episodes have been uploaded on UKNova.  Once i get the last one downloaded I will be burning them onto CD, I'm more than willing to fire a set your way.

Only problem is I don't know how to encode things for DVD etc so they would just be data cds.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

The Boy said:
			
		

> All the episodes have been uploaded on UKNova.  Once i get the last one downloaded I will be burning them onto CD, I'm more than willing to fire a set your way.
> 
> Only problem is I don't know how to encode things for DVD etc so they would just be data cds.


really?  would you?  (would i be able to play them on my laptop?)
Thanks!

i tried to join uk nova, but they weren't taking new members (and I was technobaffled)


----------



## The Boy (May 19, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> really?  would you?  (would i be able to play them on my laptop?)
> Thanks!
> 
> i tried to join uk nova, but they weren't taking new members (and I was technobaffled)



You would be able to play them on your compter, yes.  Send me a PM and I'll post them off to you some time over the weekend.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

The Boy said:
			
		

> You would be able to play them on your compter, yes.  Send me a PM and I'll post them off to you some time over the weekend.


To quote Caroline when Mac helped her out of the "wittiest thing on the card" quandry: I *love *you.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

hang on!

where's guy's cow gone?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

Are you blind as well as Scottish?


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Are you blind as well as Scottish?


you arse!  I just came on here to post exactly those words.

I don't know what's happening to me...  I kind of feel sorry for Guy now...


----------



## Termite Man (May 19, 2006)

Your playing russian poolette


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

wha!

this is a comedy...  

mac can't be really...  not possibly... 


no...


 


but pmsl about the cliff hanger version 2

oh - caroline looks so pretty. x100000000000000000


----------



## chio (May 19, 2006)

I never saw the first series and now I've seen this one I want to. If anyone would like to lend me a DVD I'll be eternally grateful ...


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

i'm all crying.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

A very satisfactory ending.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A very satisfactory ending.


Noooooo!

what about Mac?  <hyperventilates>


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2006)

Guy won!!!!

Er. And poor Mac, and stuff.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Guy won!!!!
> 
> Er. And poor Mac, and stuff.


hmmm...  you never appreciated Mac...


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2006)

The disappeary thing at the end made me sad though.  
Poor old ginger nuts.

Usually I hate it when comedies go all serious, but they did it brilliantly.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 20, 2006)

Weird. Mac is terminally ill and Guy becomes the most likeable character in the show.


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2006)

I liked Guy best from the beginning!
I like to pretend that makes me more discerning and clever than all of you, but in reality I'm just shallow and was swayed by his yumminess...


----------



## equationgirl (May 20, 2006)

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

*anguished wails*

MAC CAN'T DIE!!!! NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

And Caroline looked so lovely, and then....then....Guy...came bounding out of the steam but I just wanted it to be MAAAAAAACCCCCCC.


*wails*

Martin: Oooh! Deja vu!  

Cool ending, laughed very very hard - exact same location and everything!

You wait and see, Mac won't die  - we'll find out in the next series (THERE HAD FUCKING BETTER BE ANOTHER SERIES, CHANNEL 4) that it was a huge mistake and he's going to live really.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 20, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I never saw the first series and now I've seen this one I want to. If anyone would like to lend me a DVD I'll be eternally grateful ...



If you can spare it, it's only £19.99 in Woolies at the moment. Worth every penny AFAIC.


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> You wait and see, Mac won't die  - we'll find out in the next series (THERE HAD FUCKING BETTER BE ANOTHER SERIES, CHANNEL 4) that it was a huge mistake and he's going to live really.


i don't think they can.  i don't think there's any way around it.  

i think that's why they did the dissapearing bit at the end...  <sniffs>

if there's a series three...  it will be macless.  i don't know if there's enough to come back to now, anyway...


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i don't think they can.  i don't think there's any way around it.


Of course there is! I'm sure he'll be back in the next series, otherwise the show will lose most of it's female following!



Loved the cliffhanger - I kept expecting someone to say 'Hang on aminute lads, I've got an idea.'


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Of course there is! I'm sure he'll be back in the next series, otherwise the show will lose most of it's female following!
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the cliffhanger - I kept expecting someone to say 'Hang on aminute lads, I've got an idea.'


julian rhind tutt may come back as a completely different character - that would be inkeepingly surreal, and would give series 3 somewhere to go.

OMG!  i've just realised: Karen!  did Karen survive the fall???


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> we'll find out in the next series (THERE HAD FUCKING BETTER BE ANOTHER SERIES, CHANNEL 4)


It hasn't been commissioned yet!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 20, 2006)

That was the funniest one I've seen, although I haven't been following it avidly like some people. I like the way they didn't go for the obvious ending that they'd been flagging up all the way through.

Looked very much like a final ending to me though, it would be a bit rubbish to contrive a way to carry on from that IMO.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 20, 2006)

a suggestion from the GW forum on C4 website: all of series 2 was a dream, Mac is really still in his coma from series 1. That's all I have to hang on to now


----------



## equationgirl (May 20, 2006)

Oooooh yes, I like that idea, about the dream sequence-coma thing.

There's loads they can still do - Martin still has to pass his exams, Guy and Caroline may/may not get married, Lyndon and Harriet have to get together, we need to know if Karen's survived her fall - and if Dr Statham and Joanna fall off the cliff.

Green Wing will not be Macless - it wouldn't work, and he is my eye candy  

Don't forget the repeat is on tonight.


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Oooooh yes, I like that idea, about the dream sequence-coma thing.
> 
> There's loads they can still do - Martin still has to pass his exams, Guy and Caroline may/may not get married, Lyndon and Harriet have to get together, we need to know if Karen's survived her fall - and if Dr Statham and Joanna fall off the cliff.
> 
> ...


i will be out - i don't know if i can put myseelf through it again, anyway.  Maybe on sunday...


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> julian rhind tutt may come back as a completely different character - that would be inkeepingly surreal, and would give series 3 somewhere to go.
> 
> OMG!  i've just realised: Karen!  did Karen survive the fall???



They did that in The Book Group.  The guy at the end of series one died of a heroin od then the actor came back in the next series as his brother.  

That was a channel 4 drama/comedy as well.  

*crosses fingers*


----------



## jms (May 20, 2006)

Book group was great


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> Book group was great



it was indeed the fucing damage.  

Just remembered that the girl who played Sue White was in that as well.   

Even though I know she's not real, I think I love Sue


----------



## madamv (May 20, 2006)

*Good news*

Ok, so I am not convinced it really is Mac who is going to snuff....

The fact that he commented about his name being on the cover of the papers, doesnt mean he is the patient.  It could be that he is their doctor.

He would be totally gutted for any of his colleagues who were about to die.  

Thought the bike thing with no helmet was a bit naff....  I guess he would lose the will to live if it was Caroline who was about to die.....

Or am I clutching at straws?


----------



## The Boy (May 20, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> Ok, so I am not convinced it really is Mac who is going to snuff....
> 
> The fact that he commented about his name being on the cover of the papers, doesnt mean he is the patient.  It could be that he is their doctor.
> 
> ...



Why would they tell Mac one of his colleagues was going to die?  Surely they would tell the member of staff first, no?

Then again, you've got me clutching at straws now - Ive managed to convince myself that if they do another series it's gonna be something like that...


----------



## madamv (May 20, 2006)

If it was Caroline and she was his named doc or something..... I dunno, but I am glad someone else thinks it's feasable at least!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2006)

Maybe Rhind-Tutt just decided he didn't want to be in it any more?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Maybe Rhind-Tutt just decided he didn't want to be in it any more?


Perhaps Hollywood is calling? He's just made a film about Rampant Rabbit addicts and another one written by Hanif Kureishi


----------



## equationgirl (May 20, 2006)

But he's already had a stab at Hollywood - he was in TombRaider with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> But he's already had a stab at Hollywood - he was in TombRaider with Angelina Jolie.


Wouldn't blame him for having another stab then would you?


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

I'm bloody furiously incapable of waiting until christmas


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2006)

what's happening at xmas?

the dvd?

a special?

a new series???


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

Christmas special - apparently 90 mins long.

It's the last GW ever apparently  Arranging the cast has become too difficult for Victoria Pile and they're closing it up at Christmas.

 <----- this shows some clips from the sepcial....

notes for the terminally geeky and mac death fearing types

1) that coffin is too small
2) caroline and guy would be more upset


However - who could it be?


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Christmas special - apparently 90 mins long.
> 
> It's the last GW ever apparently  Arranging the cast has become too difficult for Victoria Pile and they're closing it up at Christmas.
> 
> ...




omg!

your notes notwithstanding, it has to be mac.

british coffins always look small.  american ones are bigger than my flat, but british ones always look far too small to have a real adult person in them.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

How about Karen then eh?  Could be Karen.

Mac can't die - he's the hero. Pile says that you "shouldn't glorify wankers" which Guy kind of is in a way but also isn't now. Gah. 

There's options; I can't believe they'd kill off Mac though


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> How about Karen then eh?  Could be Karen.
> 
> Mac can't die - he's the hero. Pile says that you "shouldn't glorify wankers" which Guy kind of is in a way but also isn't now. Gah.
> 
> There's options; I can't believe they'd kill off Mac though


oh yes!  karen.  much better.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh yes!  karen.  much better.



That would explain the lack of being upset from Caroline and plausibly Guys comments "..the size of that coffin" ROFLMAO.

Rumour from the fandom world of GW is that Sue has purposefully forged the papers as a result of the restraining order Mac handed her  

That'd also explain the celebration balloons in the box - maybe it's not for the kid, but Sue getting her twisted own back on Mac.

He can't die though


----------



## Das Buch (May 29, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Rumour from the fandom world of GW is that Sue has purposefully forged the papers as a result of the restraining order Mac handed her
> 
> That'd also explain the celebration balloons in the box - maybe it's not for the kid, but Sue getting her twisted own back on Mac.
> 
> He can't die though



If you pay attention to the scene early in season 2, when Mac's just been given the all clear to go back to work, the CEO who tells him he's going to die [in ep8] walks past Caroline & Mac in the hospital and acknowledges Mac. He's carrying some folders as he walks past [Mac's?], and I don't think Victoria would've put that into the scene if she didn't want to deliberately refer back to it.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

I bow to your ultimate attention to geekyness and detail


----------



## Das Buch (May 29, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I bow to your ultimate attention to geekyness and detail



Bloody right. Are you blind as well as Scottish?


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

Das Buch said:
			
		

> Bloody right. Are you blind as well as Scottish?



I'm Maverick


----------



## mk12 (May 29, 2006)

this is one of the worst comedies i've seen in years. I have watched more than one episode, and i've yet to laugh.


----------



## meurig (May 29, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> this is one of the worst comedies i've seen in years. I have watched more than one episode, and i've yet to laugh.



You need to be pissed to understand it the first time. It took me 5 attempts, once I saw it hammered I got it straight away.

But Mac is not a hero. He has the spine of a jellyfish, and should be killed in the face. Boycey is the only man in the entire hospital as far as I can work out.


----------



## Das Buch (May 29, 2006)

meurig said:
			
		

> You need to be pissed to understand it the first time. It took me 5 attempts, once I saw it hammered I got it straight away.
> 
> But Mac is not a hero. He has the spine of a jellyfish, and should be killed in the face. Boycey is the only man in the entire hospital as far as I can work out.



Boyce is in love with Alan - he's clearly the maddest one of the lot. Mac *is* the hero; he had his life utterly destroyed and I don't want him to diiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

You don't need to be pissed to understand it; I don't even drink.


----------



## meurig (May 29, 2006)

Das Buch said:
			
		

> Boyce is in love with Alan - he's clearly the maddest one of the lot. Mac *is* the hero; he had his life utterly destroyed and I don't want him to diiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> You don't need to be pissed to understand it; I don't even drink.



Boyce is in love with Alan? I thought Alan was his pet patronising monkey.

I did. See threads passim. I thought it was


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

Boyce definitely wants to sex Alan (again).

I don't really care who's in that coffin, cos it sure ain't Guy.  
I hope it's Karen, or Angela, though. Poor old spineless ginger Mac.


----------



## Das Buch (May 29, 2006)

meurig said:
			
		

> Boyce is in love with Alan? I thought Alan was his pet patronising monkey.
> 
> I did. See threads passim. I thought it was



He's totally in love with him. He grew a moustache in the later episodes of s2 in honour of him and his suggestion that he, Alan and Joanna should "go to a motel" [to have sex] was more than a little serious.  

Plus, he bought Alan for 30p at the slave auction just so he could spend the evening on a date with him.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2006)

booooooooooooooooo series 2 still not available as a single torrent package 

found one


----------



## meurig (May 29, 2006)

Das Buch said:
			
		

> He's totally in love with him. He grew a moustache in the later episodes of s2 in honour of him and his suggestion that he, Alan and Joanna should "go to a motel" [to have sex] was more than a little serious.
> 
> Plus, he bought Alan for 30p at the slave auction just so he could spend the evening on a date with him.



I shouldn't have missed series one and half of series two should I? 

I think I'll just go on ignoring the obvious then; because MAC IS A TWAT.

How many times do people need to be told; Caroline Todd should have been over the kitchen table half way through the first episode.


----------



## treefrog (May 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Boyce definitely wants to sex Alan (again).


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

Oh my god, Alan didn't sex the dwarf as well, did he?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> this is one of the worst comedies i've seen in years. I have watched more than one episode, and i've yet to laugh.



Humour's a subjective thang, innit?

I find it one of the funniest comedies since "Spaced" & it never fails to crack me up.

The Sparks reference in ep 1 was inspired.

As I say, it's subjective. A mate of mine thinks "Two Pints of Lager etc" is comedy genius...


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2006)

I find it a lot funnier than Spaced. It's about as original in format and thinking as I can remember in comedy, always tippy-toeing the line between normality and total insanity.


----------



## madamv (May 29, 2006)

*funeral geek alert*

The coffin is a normal sized one with three handles and four bearers...  But I think if Mac was to die and they wanted to do it exactly right, his coffin would be longer.  (just going by the quick vid clip)

Also Caroline would be nearer the front weeping and being loads sad, wouldnt she?  

Dont be dead Mac, please


----------



## meurig (May 29, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> *funeral geek alert*
> 
> The coffin is a normal sized one with three handles and four bearers...  But I think if Mac was to die and they wanted to do it exactly right, his coffin would be longer.  (just going by the quick vid clip)
> 
> ...



Please be dead Mac. Others need the oxygen you are wasting.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 12, 2006)

Who's seen the deleted scenes on the DVD set then?

There's one in particular that makes me very  about Mac/Guy/Caro.


----------

